# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Zonnebrand - Artikels

## Agnes574

*Zonnebrand* 

*Zonlicht en UV-straling* 
Zonlicht is een mengeling van straling van diverse golflengtes. In de regenboog is het zichtbare deel van de zonnestralen geordend naar de lengte van de golven. Van paars naar rood zijn de golven steeds langer. Het infrarood, met een golflengte groter dan die van het rood, is niet zichtbaar maar voelbaar als (zonne)warmte. Het ultraviolet of UV heeft een golflengte kleiner dan die van het paars. Ook dit deel van de zonnestraling is niet zichtbaar.

De meeste UV-straling krijgen we via zonlicht. Niet alle UV bereikt de aarde: een deel wordt tegengehouden door de ozonlaag.

De hoeveelheid UV hangt niet af van de temperatuur. Hoog in de bergen is er veel meer UV dan op zeeniveau omdat de straling een minder lange weg door de dampkring hoeft af te leggen. 


*Er zijn drie soorten UV-stralen;*
• UV-A stralen dringen door in onze huid en worden bijna niet tegengehouden door de ozonlaag. 
• UV-B stralen geven een natuurlijke bescherming tegen de zon door verkleuring en verdikking van de huid. 
• UV-C stralen bereiken de aarde niet, ze worden vastgehouden in de ozonlaag. 

De kracht van de zon wordt wel uitgedrukt in de UV-index, die in Nederland kan variëren van 1 t/m 10. In landen dichter bij de evenaar en in de bergen kan een hogere UV-index voorkomen. De UV-index is mede bepalend voor adviezen over zonnebaden. Het KNMI geeft tussen eind april en eind september zonkrachtinformatie op teletekst pagina 708 en de internetsite www.knmi.nl.

UV heeft in sommige gevallen een positieve uitwerking. Onder invloed van UV uit zonlicht of bruiningsapparatuur vormen pigmentcellen het bruine huidpigment dat een natuurlijke bescherming geeft tegen het zonlicht. Onder invloed van UV-B straling wordt vitamine D in ons lichaam aangemaakt. Ook bij sommige huidaandoeningen (bijvoorbeeld psoriasis) kan UV-straling een positieve uitwerking hebben.


*Risico's van UV-straling*
Zowel UV-A als UV-B kunnen cellen en erfelijk materiaal beschadigen waardoor huidkanker kan ontstaan. UV-B vormt hierbij het belangrijkste risico. Hoewel vroeger werd gedacht dat UV-A niet schadelijk was, blijkt UV-A 10 tot 20 procent bij te dragen aan het kankerrisico.
Om zich te beschermen tegen schade aan erfelijk materiaal probeert de huid zich te verdikken (na UV-B straling). Pigmentcellen maken de stof melanine aan die de huid bruin kleurt. Dit betekent dus dat als de huid bruin wordt, er al schade is opgetreden. 
Omdat de ozonlaag door milieuvervuiling dunner wordt en minder UV-straling wordt geabsorbeerd, neemt het aantal gevallen van huidkanker toe.


*Zonnebrand*
Daarnaast kan de huid onder invloed van UV-A en UV-B verbranden, ook onder de zonnebank. Verbranding gaat gepaard met roodheid en in ernstige gevallen rillingen, blaren, misselijkheid en koorts. Op lange termijn zal de huid haar elasticiteit verliezen, versneld verouderen (pigmentvlekken, rimpels, leerachtige droge huid) en gevoelig blijven voor jeuk, pukkeltjes etc.

Over het algemeen denkt men dat de huid pas verbrand is als die rood is en pijn doet. Maar de huid is al verbrand als deze 8 tot 24 uur na het zonnen lichtrood kleurt. Uw huidtype en de UV-index bepalen hoelang u in de zon kunt liggen.


*Zonnesteek*
Een zonnesteek ontstaat door langdurig verblijf of lichamelijke arbeid in de zon (met name bij zon in de nek) en gaat gepaard met verwardheid, plotselinge spierzwakte, hoofdpijn en een algemeen hittegevoel. Een zonnesteek is het gevolg van zout en vochtverlies. Met de volgende maatregelen kunt u een zonnesteek voorkomen:
• Draag altijd een hoed of pet met zonneklep. 
• Zoek regelmatig de schaduw op. 
• Zorg voor voldoende vochtinname. 
• Gebruik wat extra zout om een tekort te voorkomen. Zouttabletten worden vaak slecht verdragen, gewoon de zoutpot op tafel wat vaker gebruiken is ook voldoende. 

Als iemand toch een zonnesteek heeft opgelopen, moet die persoon half zittend in de schaduw worden neergelegd. Maak knellende kleding los en zorg voor afkoeling door natte doeken op het hoofd te leggen. Laat de patiënt veel drinken en waarschuw altijd een arts.


*Zonneallergie*
Bij een zonneallergie ontstaan jeukende bultjes, blaasjes en schilfers op de lichaamsdelen die zijn blootgesteld aan de zon. Meestal verdwijnen de klachten binnen een paar dagen. Indien u weet dat u last heeft van een zonneallergie, is het raadzaam om uit de zon te blijven of het licht van de zon tegen te houden met een goede sunblock. Deze zijn verkrijgbaar bij uw Kring-apotheek. Eventueel kan een allergie veroorzaakt worden door een reactie op ingrediënten van het anti-zonnebrandmiddel. Het is raadzaam een ander product te proberen, om te bepalen of dit de oorzaak van de allergie is.


*Geneesmiddelen*
Een aantal geneesmiddelen kan in combinatie met zonlicht een chemische reactie geven die lijkt op een heftige verbranding. De verbranding beperkt zich dan tot de delen van de huid die aan de zon zijn blootgesteld.
Er bestaan ook geneesmiddelen die, in combinatie met zonlicht, een allergische reactie kunnen geven die lijkt op eczeem. De kans daarop is veel kleiner en hierbij kan de uitslag ook voorkomen op delen van de huid die niet aan het zonlicht zijn blootgesteld.
Wilt u weten of u met uw geneesmiddelen veilig in de zon kunt, raadpleeg dan de bijsluiter of vraag uw Kring-apotheek om advies.


*Wanneer moet u een arts raadplegen*
Als u last heeft van verbranding die gepaard gaat met rillingen, blaren, hoofdpijn, misselijkheid en koorts of hartkloppingen of als u last heeft van een zonnesteek, dan is het raadzaam een arts te raadplegen.
Ook als u last heeft van een zonneallergie, doet u er goed aan een huisarts te raadplegen.


*Huidtypen* 
Niet elke huid is even gevoelig voor zonlicht. Over het algemeen worden vier huidtypen onderscheiden: 
• Huidtype 1
Heeft u een zeer lichte huid, blonde of rossige haren en sproeten of lichtblond haar met blauwe ogen dan heeft u weinig pigment en bent u derhalve gevoelig voor zonlicht. U verbrandt snel en wordt niet of nauwelijks bruin. 
• Huidtype 2
Als u een lichte huid, blond haar en lichte ogen heeft, dan verbrandt u snel en wordt u langzaam bruin. 
• Huidtype 3
Bezit u donkere tot bruine haren en donkere ogen, dan zult u niet gemakkelijk verbranden en wordt u gemakkelijk bruin. 
• Huidtype 4
Heeft u een getinte huid, donker haar en donkere ogen, dan verbrandt u bijna nooit en bruint u zeer goed. 

Uiterlijke kenmerken zijn niet altijd bepalend voor de zongevoeligheid. Door eigen ervaring weet u zelf vaak het beste hoe snel u verbrandt en bruin wordt. 

Ook de conditie van de huid, de tijd van het jaar en de weersomstandigheden spelen een rol bij hoe gevoelig u bent voor zonlicht. Wanneer de huid niet gewend is aan zonlicht kan bij te lange blootstelling een reactie optreden. Met behulp van de UV-index van het KNMI van die dag kunt u elke dag inschatten welke beschermende maatregelen u moet nemen.


*Kinderhuid*
De kinderhuid is extra gevoelig voor zonnestralen. Bij volwassenen bestaat een bepaalde laag van de huid uit dode huidcellen die een barrière vormen tegen straling, uitdroging en het binnendringen van vreemde stoffen. Bij baby's ontbreekt deze zogenaamde hoornlaag. Deze wordt pas in de loop der jaren gevormd. Tot ongeveer het vierde levensjaar is de hoornlaag onvoldoende ontwikkeld om als bescherming te dienen, zowel tegen UV-straling als tegen uitdroging.

Een ander beschermingsmechanisme is de vorming van melanine (een bruine kleurstof) onder invloed van de zon. Kleine kinderen vormen bijna geen melanine waardoor er te weinig pigment ontstaat om afdoende bescherming te bieden.

Baby's en kinderen tot 15 jaar zijn extra gevoelig voor UV-straling. Blootstelling aan overmatige UV-straling kan schade op de lange termijn teweegbrengen.
Extra bescherming in de vorm van schaduw, het dragen van kleding en een petje of zonnehoed en het gebruik van een anti-zonnebrandmiddel met een hoge beschermingsfactor (20 of hoger) is daarom noodzakelijk. Het gebruik van bruiningsapparatuur door kinderen tot 15 jaar wordt ten sterkste afgeraden.


*Hoe is zonnebrand te voorkomen*
Om zonnebrand te voorkomen, moet u ervoor zorgen dat uw huid goed beschermd is. 
Een goede bescherming van de huid betekent een goede bescherming tegen UV-A en UV-B-stralen. Een aantal belangrijke adviezen zijn:
• Gebruik een anti-zonnebrandmiddel met een goede beschermingsfactor (BF) of Sun Protection Factor (SPF) tegen zowel UV-A als UV-B (zie ook anti-zonnebrandmiddelen). 
• Tussen 11.00 en 15.00 uur is de zon het felst. In deze periode kunt u beter niet zonnebaden. 
• Laat de huid geleidelijk aan de zon wennen. Gun uw huid rust en blijf eens een dag uit de zon. 
• Draag beschermende kleding zoals een hoed of pet met zonneklep, een shirt met lange mouwen, een lange broek en een zonnebril. Natte kleding laat trouwens meer straling door dan droge kleding. 
• Bij een heldere lucht, sneeuw, water of zand wordt straling gereflecteerd, waardoor deze sterker op de huid werkt. 
• Parasols en bewolking laten UV-stralen door, dus ook dan kan bescherming nodig zijn. 
• Gun uw huid rust en blijf eens een dag uit de zon. 
• De hoeveelheid UV hangt niet af van de temperatuur. 
• Gun uw huid rust en blijf eens een dag uit de zon. 
• Cosmetica kan onder invloed van UV vervelende huidreacties opleveren. Verwijder daarom alle cosmetica (oogschaduw, lippenstift, deodorant enz.) voor u gaat zonnen. Doe dat ook als u bruiningsapparatuur gaat gebruiken. 
• Zon en alcohol gaan slecht samen. Als u gaat zonnen kunt u beter geen alcohol gebruiken. Alcohol verwijdt de bloedvaten nog eens extra. Dit kan zonnebrand verergeren. 
• Blijf uzelf ook beschermen als u eenmaal bruin bent. Een bruine huid beschermt namelijk niet volledig tegen de negatieve effecten op lange termijn. 

bron; kring-net.nl

----------


## Agnes574

*Zonnebrand* (vervolg artikel)


*Anti-zonnebrandmiddelen*

Anti-zonnebrandmiddelen beschermen de huid tegen verbranden en uitdrogen. 
Er zijn veel anti-zonnebrandmiddelen met verschillende beschermingsfactoren verkrijgbaar. 
***Let bij de keuze op de beschermingsfactor, uw huidtype, de waterbestendigheid en vorm van het middel (bijvoorbeeld lotion, gel of crème). Uw Kring-apotheek adviseert u graag bij het maken van een keuze.
Anti-zonnebrandmiddelen met een beschermingsfactor vanaf 25 zijn de zogenaamde sunblocks. Voor personen met huidtype 1 of bij sommige huidafwijkingen kan een sunblock zinvol zijn. Bedenk dat ook een sunblock niet alle UV-straling kan tegenhouden.
Wanneer u bij gebruik van bruiningsapparatuur verbrandt, kunt u beter de tijdsduur per keer beperken dan anti-zonnebrandmiddelen gebruiken.

*Bruiningsproducten*
Naast anti-zonnebrandmiddelen zijn er ook bruiningsproducten en snelbruiners verkrijgbaar. Bruiningsproducten bespoedigen het bruin worden in de zon. Ze zijn echter niet geschikt voor een langdurig verblijf in de zon. Als u dit soort middelen gebruikt, dient u zich daarnaast ook nog te beschermen tegen UV-straling.


*Gebruik van anti-zonnebrandmiddelen*
Als u een anti-zonnebrandmiddel gebruikt, kunt u dit het beste een half uur tot één uur voor u in de zon gaat opbrengen. De werkzaamheid van deze middelen loopt terug, daarom moeten ze na twee uur opnieuw worden aangebracht. Dit geldt ook voor de zogeheten waterproofmiddelen. Breng de middelen eveneens opnieuw op na het zwemmen of bij sterke transpiratie.

Houd er rekening mee dat anti-zonnebrandmiddelen nog wel UV-stralen doorlaten. Als u langere tijd in de zon verblijft, kunt u ondanks zo'n middel toch verbranden. Opnieuw insmeren kan verbranding dan niet meer voorkomen.


*Wat kunt u er zelf aan doen* 
Na het zonnen is de huid erg gevoelig. Daarom kunt u het beste voorzichtig douchen en daarbij geen zeep gebruiken, want dit is te prikkelend voor de huid. Een after sun product kalmeert, verzacht en ontspant de huid. Als uw huid erg verbrand is, kan afkoelen door middel van natte kompressen verlichting bieden. Bij erge pijn kunt u eventueel paracetamol gebruiken.

In de serie huis-tuin-en-keukenmiddeltjes kunnen nog genoemd worden de verkoelende werking van komkommer (in plakjes of de schillen) en yoghurt (opbrengen en na een kwartiertje weer afspoelen).

Na het zonnen kunt u beter geen bodymilk gebruiken. Dit heeft alleen een verzorgende en geen verkoelende werking.


*Meer Informatie*
Kijk voor meer informatie op internet onder www.kwf.nl. Op deze site vindt u informatie en tips over verstandig zonnen. Op www.knmi.nl vindt u informatie over zonkracht.

bron; kring-net.nl

----------


## Sylvia93

*Wat is het?*

Bijna iedereen is wel eens verbrand door de zon. Een lichte verbranding geeft een rode en pijnlijke huid. Bij een ernstige verbranding ontstaan blaren en is de huis rood, gezwollen en pijnlijk. Als een groot gedeelte van uw huid ernstig verbrand is, kunt u ziek worden en last krijgen van koude rillingen, koorts, misselijkheid, braken, hoofdpijn of hartkloppingen.

*Waardoor komt het?*

Zonnestralen stimuleren bepaalde cellen in de huid om pigment te maken. Pigment is een bruine kleurstof die de huid tegen de zonnestralen beschermt. Bovendien wordt de buitenste laag van de huid onder invloed van de zon wat dikker. ook dat beschermt de huid tegen de zon. Door deze natuurlijke bescherming kunt u op den duur langer in de zon blijven, zonder te verbranden.

Door te verbranden wordt u beslist niet sneller bruin. Als u met een bleke huid lang gaat zonnen, geeft u uw huid niet de tijd haar beschermende werking op te bouwen. U kunt dan verbranden. Het verbrandingsproces in de huid gaat ook na het zonnen nog een tijdje door.

Hoe snel iemand verbrandt, hangt af van het huidtype. Het gevoeligst zijn mensen met een lichte huidskleur, rood (blond) haar en blauwe ogen.

Sommige medicijnen maken de huid overgevoelig voor zonlicht. U kunt dit in de bijsluiter lezen.

*Kan het kwaad?*

Verbranding door de zon is pijnlijk. Het duurt twee tot vijf dagen voor de huid zich hersteld heeft. Veel zon is slecht voor uw huid en geeft een snellere veroudering van de huid. Bovendien vergroot het de kans om op latere leeftijd huidkanker te krijgen. De meeste vormen van huidkanker die door zonnen ontstaan, zijn overigens goed te behandelen.

*Hoe kunt u het voorkomen?*

- Blijf niet te lang in de zon als uw huid nog niet aan de zon gewend is. Begin bijvoorbeeld met 20 minuten en bouw dat langzaam verder op.
- Houd er rekening mee dat zonnestraling tussen 11.00 en 15.00 uur het sterkst is. Water, strand en sneeuw weerkaatsen de stralen, zodat u sneller verbrand.
- Baby's kunt u beter uit de zon houden. Leg ze onder een parasol of gebruik een zonnehoedje
- Een goede zonnebrandcrème is belangrijk om verbranding te voorkomen. Smeer minstens om de twee uur. Hoe hoger de beschermingsfactor, hoe langer u in de zon kunt blijven zonder te verbranden. Na het zwemmen moet u opnieuw insmeren. Voor kinderen die in het water spelen, is een waterbestendig zonnebrandmiddel handig.
- Gebruik bij overgevoeligheid voor zonlicht een 'sun blocker'. Dat is een zonnebrandcrème die extra bescherming biedt.
- Een zonnebankkuur beschermt niet tegen verbranding. Het ultraviolette licht van de zonnebank geeft wel een bruin kleurtje, maar de buitenste laag van de huid wordt er niet dikker van. Na een zonnebankkuur kunt u nog steeds vrij snel verbranden.

*Wat kunt u er zelf aan doen?*

- Ga meteen uit de zon als u merkt dat u verbrandt.
- Koelen met natte doeken kan de pijn verlichten.
- Blaren moet u zo mogelijk heel laten.
- Een pijnstiller zoals paracetamol kan de pijn verlichten.
- Blijf minstens drie dagen uit de zon om uw huid te laten herstellen.

*Wanneer naar de huisarts?*

Neem direct contact op met uw huisarts:

- Als een groot gedeelte van uw huid gezwollen is door de verbranding.
- Als u veel blaren krijgt.
- Als de verbranding gepaard gaat met ziekteverschijnselen zoals koude rillingen, koorts, misselijkheid, braken, hoofdpijn of hartkloppingen.

Als er andere verschijnselen zijn waarover u zich zorgen maakt, kunt u natuurlijk altijd even uw huisarts bellen.

_Bron: Folder Zonnebrand huisartsenpraktijk_

----------


## yoog

Sinds kort is het mogelijk om de hippe UV werende badkleding voor kinderen van het Australische merk Sun Emporium hier in Nederland te kopen. Australië is hét land op het gebied van huidkankerpreventie en heeft UV werende badkleding hoog in het vaandel. Deze kleding is van uitstekende kwaliteit en sneldrogend zodat afkoeling voorkomen wordt. De stof heeft een beschermingsfactor van 50! Bovendien wordt, door de helder gekleurde badkleding, uw kind goed herkenbaar op het strand.
Kijk eens op http://www.hittheseason.nl voor meer informatie.

----------

